# Rift2Reef Plant Shipment



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

F.Y.I. They just got a new plant shipment.
GLOSSOSTIGMA
LIMNOPHILA HIPPUROIDES
LUDWIGIA NARROW
LUDWIGIA NEEDLE LEAF
LUDWIGIA OVALIS
LUDWIGIA PERUENSIS
ROTALA INDICA
ROTALA MACRANDA
NESAEA CRASSICAULIS
ROTALA MAGENTA
ROTALA WALLICHII
WISTERIA
AMAZON SWORD, SM
OZELOT SWORD, MD
CRYPT BALANSAE
CRYPTOCORYNE BLASSI
CRYPTOCORYNE PONTEDERIFOLIA
CRYPTOCORYNE WENDTII BRONZE, MD
CRYPTOCORYNE WENDTII GREEN, MD
CRYPTOCORYNE WENDTII RED, MD
ANNUBIUS NANA, MD
ANNUBIUS NANA PETTITE
TIGER LOTUS, GREEN
TIGER LOTUS, RED
DWARF BABY TEARS, HC(POTTED)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you didn't happen to get a price list did you robert? guess I will call dane and ask


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I went in there tonight. Very nice store. Clean tanks, healthy fish, plants were in great condition in good sized bunches, reasonable prices. Exact opposite of what I encountered today at Petsmart.

Talked with Dane. Obvious that he is enthusiastic about the hobby and having a quality store. Cannot recommend enough paying them a visit if you haven't. Great selection of equipment also. They also had several barbodes fasciolatus, which I've never seen for sale locally:

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_fasciolatus.php

He welcomed us to hold a meeting at the store if we ever need a location.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ekrindul said:


> I went in there tonight. Very nice store. Clean tanks, healthy fish, plants were in great condition in good sized bunches, reasonable prices. Exact opposite of what I encountered today at Petsmart.
> 
> Talked with Dane. Obvious that he is enthusiastic about the hobby and having a quality store. Cannot recommend enough paying them a visit if you haven't. Great selection of equipment also. They also had several barbodes fasciolatus, which I've never seen for sale locally:
> 
> ...


I've only seen those barbs on monsterfishkeepers.com never seen them in the stores here. thumbs up to dane... /josh did you notice if he had any show size plants or any good size a-new-bee-u-is?


----------

